# 1996 F250 leveling kit



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get a leveling kit for the front end of my truck. I cannot find one. Its 2wd and diesel so the front is quite a bit lower than the rear, would like to level it out for a slightly bigger tire.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Tuff Country has one but its for a 4wd. May check and see if it will work on your truck.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Just get you a spacer that goes on top of the coil spring...Pruett and Sons will have them downtown on Navigation if they still have the doors open.


----------



## k9deputy365 (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.topguncustomz.com/index.php try here


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

4wheel parts


----------

